# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > General Lucid Dreaming >  >  Competition Thread #14

## Scionox

To spice things up and to try to get some people's motivation back up and running, Nito and Matte87 have come up with an idea of having a little competition. I decided to take the flag on and do my best to continue the competitions.  :smiley: 
Two weeks and one day from this post i will calculate the scores and choose the winner, but please add the points you deserve in your posts as well to help tracking the count.  :Thinking: 
The winner will get a nice prize!  ::D: 




*Remember that you can get maximum 20 points from doing tasks in single dream. Tasks marked with an * are not counted towards this limit.

To get points from dream control tasks you have to be lucid ofcourse, otherwise points from those tasks are not counted.

Be sure to post dream journal entries for lucid dreams as well, either here or as a link to dreamviews dream journal, not only for confirming points but also for an interesting read.*  ::reading:: 

_Basic/Standard Tasks_

*Remember the fragment of the dream   -   0.5 point*

Remember the whole dream   -   1 point*

Become lucid   -   5 points (Note: You get points for 'becoming' lucid even when you are lucid from the start, like when WILDing)

Do an successful Reality Check   -   1 point

Successfully stabilize the dream   -   2 points

Doing WBTB - Wake Back To Bed   -   1 point for failed attempt / 3 points for successful attempt* (Points count only once per day, going back to sleep immediately after waking up does not counts)

Successful WILD - Wake Induced Lucid Dream   -   3 points

Successful DEILD - Dream Exit Induced Lucid Dream   -   2 points (Note: Becoming lucid does not counts when chaining DEILDs, and the point limit is 10 in those DEILDs)

Interact with a Dream Character   -   2 points

Flying   -   4 points

Telekinesis   -   4 points

Super Strength   -   4 points

Super Speed   -   4 points

Basic Summoning   -   4 points (Summoning from the pocket / Make someone appear from around the corner / behind)

Gain Invulnerability   -   4 points

Eat Something   -   4 points

Push your hand through an solid object   -   4 points (Note: 'Pushing finger through hand' reality check does not counts)

Partial Transformation   -   4 points

Advanced Tasks

Teleport   -   7 points

Element Manipulation   -   8 points

Fully move through big solid object   -   8 points (Like the wall for example, keep the eyes open)

Advanced Flying   -   10 points (Flying at high speed / into the space)

Advanced Summoning   -   10 points (Make something/someone appear right in your direct view / summon something extraordinary)

Mass Telekinesis   -   10 points (Use telekinesis on ten objects at the same time or one enormous object)

Time Control   -   10 points (Speeding up/slowing down/stopping time intentionally, teleportation into different time doesn't counts for this(but counts for Teleport task))

Full Transformation   -   10 points

Challenge Tasks

I will announce the challenge tasks periodically as well as the points you can get for them. You have the time to achieve the task until the next task is announced, but i will post a message one day before next set of challenge tasks is announced as a warning, so keep an eye on that as well.
The points from the challenge tasks are awarded both for you and your team and they do not count towards the 20 points per-dream maximum.

Current Tasks

Lower League Basic Task -Bake some food from unusual/non-food ingredients, describe the result and taste - 10 points

Upper League Advanced Task -Teleport/travel to some alternate dimension, then bake food from any unusual objects you find here, return and share it with DC, describe taste/result/reaction - 20 points

Bonus Task -Find or summon a Dragon and befriend him/her - 15 points

Three Step Tasks

You choose three different kinds of dream control tasks from the list above except for stabilization and reality check ones. When you achieve the first task, you get 5 points in addition to the points from the task. When you achieve the second task you get 10 additional points, but only if the first task is already done. And when you achieve the third one you get 15 additional points only if second task is done. Additional points from each task can be gotten only once and you have to choose them before doing them. The points only count towards individual score, they don't add to the team score.
Note: You don't have to do all of them in single dream, they can be done in different dreams.

Team Tasks

When you achieve the team task, you get the points like usually, but when another teammate achieves the task as well, the team gets 10 additional points. If the whole team achieves the same task, additional 10 points will be given to the team. Both additional point bonuses do not count towards the 20 points per-dream maximum. Team tasks can only be achieved once and they do not stack with Three Step Tasks.

Meet your teammate   -   5 points

Exchange pocket content   -   5 points

Help your teammate to do dream control task from basic or advanced list   -   5 points

Explore the dreamworld with your teammate   -   5 points

Fight each other   -   10 points

Ask teammate to demonstrate the powers   -   10 points

Individual Scores
(Note: In parentheses is how many points out of whole are gained from three step tasks, for the ease of checking/counting)

Upper League

BrandonBoss - 329(30)
NyxCC - 301(30)
Scionox - 261
dolphin - 187.5(5)
dutchraptor - 174
Nfri - 154
DarkKiky0 - 144(5)
Higat - 93(15)
she - 90(30)
splodeymissile - DQ

Lower League

bemistaken - 86
Angelpotter - 80(5)
StaySharp - 43.5
dreambh - 35.5
Kactus - 23
covlad96 - 20
JoannaB - 19
Nelzi - 13.5
LonelyCloud - 13
TheSilverWolf - 13
LetoDK - 6
Sydney - 3.5
realdealmagic - DQ

Team Scores
(Note: In parentheses is how many points out of whole are gained from team tasks, for the ease of checking/counting)

Upper League

Team Cube - 570
Team Prism - 400
Team Torus - 388
Team Sphere - 260.5

Lower League

Team Trapezium - 118.5
Team Circle - 89.5
Team Triangle  - 67.5
Team Rhombus - 49
Team Square - 26.5
*

(Last score update was at GMT +3 03:51 PM 6th September)
*Note: Dreams you had Wednesday - Thursday night counts.

   Good luck and have awesome lucid dreams!   
*

----------


## Scionox

Sorry, i have messed up dates a bit,started it earlier than planned and only realized afterwards... that happens... but hey, earlier can be better, right? I'll extend competition by one day to keep end date same though.  :smiley:

----------


## JoannaB

Oh, so this past night counts already? Well, I alas had only one measly fragment. Not much of a fragment at that: I remember there was a male teen in my dream and not one I know in waking life, and that's it. Still, I'll take the 0.5point if you want to give it to me. Good luck to everyone!

Edit: oh and my 3ST: fly, basic summoning, and eat something. Could you remind me whether one needs to do them in order to get points for that, or not?

----------


## StaySharp

Well I had one complete dream, so there's 1 point.

As for my 3ST:
1. Partial Transform
2. Fly
3. Elemental Manipulation

----------


## Scionox

21st Aug 2013 Fragments - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
22nd Aug 2013 Short unstable lucid and false awakenings - Day 12 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

4 fragments, 1 dream, 1 lucid and 1 partial transform, 12 points for a start.  ::zzz:: 

@JoannaB

Yeah, they need to be done in order, but they can be done in different dreams and on different days, like task 1 in dream 1 and task 2 in dream 2 on next day.  :smiley: 

As for my three step:
Full Transform
Flight
Element manipulation

----------


## dolphin

I had 2 dreams, 1 WILD, 1 become lucid. 10 points.

My WILD was incredibly short. I saw the dream form before my eyes. I was watching some sort of game show on tv. I thought to myself "Yay! I'm dreaming!" and I woke up 2 seconds later.

My 3 step tasks are Teleport, Full Transformation, Element Manipulation.

----------


## Sensei

Hmmm... 3 dreams last night. WBTB try.

4 points. 

Not gonna update again till Monday, less than the 1 week limit, but I figured I would let you and nyxcc know.  :tongue2: 

3 step. 

Teleport
Time control
Advanced summon

----------


## Bharmo

The night BEFORE the competition started I had my best LDing night ever: 4 dreams, of which one successful WBTB, and my first mini DEILD, flying, RCs, estabilization, etc etc.  :Bang head: 
Well, back to the actual competition:
Last night had a non-lucid where I was traveling on a cargo plain, and we had to seek and kill a small xenomorph (alien) that happened to be there without proper weapons. I beat it down with some home-made nunchucks and finish it off chewing its head... My subc forgot about the acid blood  ::chuckle:: 
So that's just 1 point.
My tasks: Flying, TK and want to try Pushing hand through something

----------


## she

had lucid .nothing interesting. wild.made 3 steps and awoke.
 1fragment. 
3.5 points. 
my 3step task will be 1.fully moved through a big solid object. 2 .summoning. 3. eat something

----------


## NyxCC

We are live?  :Uhm: Had I known this, I wouldn't have fallen asleep and not journalled straight after my 3 mini-lds today. I do have notes from the lds but took them after final wake so some info is missing. Anyways, I will be posting later today or tomorrow. 

The three step task 
1. Interact with a DC
2. Move through solid object (i.e. phase)
3. Advanced summon

I already did the first one, but maybe it's kind of unfair to claim points for it, since I am selecting them post factum. 

BB I am checking the PMs now. Take care and till later!  :smiley:

----------


## Higat

So, one whole dream and a fragment... 1.5 pts  :smiley: 

For my three step tasks, I'll take Teleportation, Mass telekinesis and Time control  :smiley:

----------


## NyxCC

There:

4 frags (2), 3 dreams (3), 3 Lds (15), WBTB success (3),  interact with a DCx3 ( 6),  flyx2 (8), no points for 3ST claimed

37 points

Not too nice contents but at least it was lucid:

DJ Entry 22nd Aug/

Hmm, right, we agreed with BB that I might appear in tiger form for the team task, so he's gonna kick some fur soon.  ::lol::

----------


## bemistaken

We are live  ::shock:: ?!  Oh God, here I go!  Good luck to all!  Go Team Circle!

I know I can, I know I can, I know I can... :Off to Bed:

----------


## TheSilverWolf

Here's the overview of my dreams from the 21st and the 22nd:

1 dream (1) 1 dream fragment (.5) 2 failed WBTB attempts (2); if I calculated my points correctly, that should come out to 3.5 points. Here's the link to my dream journal entries:

The Restaraunt - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

Taking a Class on Lucid Dreaming, WHILE Dreaming - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

One last thing: GO TEAM SQUARE--WOOOOO

----------


## LucasPotter

Hello.  :smiley:  From Wednesday to Thursday, I had a dream fragment (x). And my three steps task, I'd like to go with flying, going through something solid (like a wall) and summoning someone.

----------


## Sozu

*1 dream recall*

_
My 3 step tasks:
1. Fly
2. Adv. Fly
3. Teleport_

----------


## she

2 dreams, wbtb try -3 points
total - 6.5

----------


## DarkKiky0

Remember the whole dream - 1 point* (not sure if I should get remembering the whole dream or the fragment. I remember the first part but only images, but I remember what was going on and the outcome. Let me know if thats the whole dream or fragment.)

Become lucid - 5 points

Successfully stabilize the dream - 2 points (also sketchy on this, what does it entitle because I think I did it.)

Successful WILD - 3 points

Interact with a Dream Character - 2 points

Basic Summoning - 4 points 

Teleport - 7 points

Refer to my dream journal for the dream titled "8/22/13 dream- big cats in my house" and let me know if my pointing is accurate. Altogether thats 24 but I'm only allowed 20 per night for tasks right  :Sad:  so it's 21, unless you read my dream and realized I only get .5 for the remembrance.

My three step task- basic summoning, push hand through solid object, flying

If you want to shorten the "push hand through solid object" line you could call it "phasing". Just a thought  :smiley:

----------


## LetoDK

1 complete recall, 1 failed WBTB - 2 points.
DJ logged.

This is already having an effect on my motivation  :Happy: 

I choose: Basic summoning, eat something, telekinesis.

----------


## Nfri

1f - 0,5p
1d - 1p
wbtb successful - 3p
become lucid - 5p
stabilization - 2p
interact with a DC - 2p
flying - 4p
fully move through a solid object - 8p
= 24,5p - because of maximum limit

August 22 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## Nfri

I slept for 12 hours / 4 failed wbtb  :Bang head: 

4d - 4p
1f - 0,5p
wbtb failed - 1p
=5,5p

My three step tasks are : 1. Eat something 2. Teleport 3. Advanced flying

----------


## JoannaB

8/22 -8/23 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

1 fragment 0.5 point
1 whole dream "Venus Mantrap" 1 point
1 failed WBTB attempt 1 point
1 excellent HH 0 points? (Consider adding HH to a future competition?)

2.5 point for the night - total 3 points thus far

----------


## realdealmagic

2 Dream Fragments so far - 1 point

This is gonna take me a while. Oh dear.

----------


## Bharmo

Yesterday: One normal dream (1 point)
Today: Two fragments + WBTB attempts (0,5 + 0,5 + 1 points)
Total=3 points

----------


## Scionox

22nd Aug 2013 Factions, Futuristic city, Powerful abilities, Experiments - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
23rd Aug 2013 RTS dreams and stuff - Day 13 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

No lucids today apparently... but i've got 2 dreams and 3 fragments, so 3.5 points.  ::zzz:: 

@dreambh

Congrats on DEILD still  ::goodjob2::  and also points for WBTB count only once per day.

@DarkKiky0

I usually count dream recall as full when i generally can remember dream from start to end, even if not very detailed, and fragment when i feel like big parts of recall are missing, even if the rest is detailed. Either way, people count whether something fragment or full somewhat differently, but i'd say this one was full.  :smiley: 
Also have you done that WILD in dream when already being lucid or there's some sort of misunderstanding? If it's WILD from dream then sorry it don't counts, though doesn't looks like it affects score anyway in this case.  :Thinking: 
Also PM incoming shortly.  :wink2: 

@she

You forgot 5 points from getting lucid.  :tongue2: 

@JoannaB

It can end up giving way too much score unless limited per day like WBTB or something... though i will think about maybe adding it in some form next time, dunno.  :Thinking:

----------


## JoannaB

I think I saw more than one person counting a WBTB more than once during the night - I may have misread though. That was a mistake I made when I first participated in the competition as well. At first I was disappointed, but then I thought about it, and it makes sense, since otherwise we would not be getting enough uninterrupted sleep - more than one WBTB during the night could be tiring, right? I assume that is the reason for this restriction.

@Scionox - Oh and yes, I do think if you decided to count HH in future, I would think 0.5 points limited to once a day would be the most I would expect for it, but I am cool with it not counting as well.

----------


## LucasPotter

Hey! I had one fragment and one dream last night (x). I also tried to WBTB, but I fell asleep without noticing.  :Sad: 

EDIT: I think that's 2.5?

Anyway, I have today off, so I'm going back to bed.  :tongue2:

----------


## dolphin

8 dreams, 2 fragments, 1 become lucid, 1 successful WILD, 1 reality check. 18 points.

My WILD. I made it through the usual HH and felt a small earthquake. I did a nose plug to confirm I was dreaming. I was worried for some reason that I would wake up if I moved. I was just starting to get out of bed when I woke up.

----------


## covlad96

Soooo, first night I recalled no dreams. Last night I recalled 1 full dream and had 1 lucid. I believe that is 6 points.
Motorbike Lucid, Action Movie Type Dream - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

Oh and my 3ST task is:
1. Flying
2. Interact With A DC
3. Basic Summoning

----------


## LucasPotter

I had a lucid dream!!!  ::D:  I managed to fly too, that was my first step!

Here!!!  ::D: 

EDIT: if turning the dolls into people and talking to a DC don't count any points, here's what I have... correct me if I'm wrong.  :smiley: 

1 for the dream
5 for becoming lucid
5 for the first step

So... 11.  :smiley: 

I'm confused now about the flying, though. I wasn't slow, but I've been much faster before. How fast is advanced flying and how... not fast is normal flying?  ::lol::

----------


## LucasPotter

Scionox, do I get points for turning Barbie doll people into just people? Or for talking to my ex (a DC) after I found out I was dreaming?

----------


## bemistaken

Long NL dream about nothing and a fragment (*1 point + .5 point*):  Please wash your hands before you get dirty. - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
WBTB Failed (*1 point*)

Total: *2.5 points*

Happy dreaming!  :smiley:

----------


## StaySharp

Had another dream this morning, so that makes 2 points.

----------


## TheSilverWolf

Well shoot, didn't remember a single solitary fragment tonight. I suppose after managing 7 days straight remembering something though, I can't complain too much  :smiley: 

Do we count nap-dreams by chance?

~SilverWolf~

----------


## NyxCC

Congrats on the ld, Angelpotter!  ::goodjob:: 

Couldn't get much sleep today, 4 frags, 1 dream, WBTB try, so 4 points

but hey met Oz the great who gave me one week to decide if I want to be his girl or not. I said no.  ::lol:: 

DJ Entry 23rd Aug

----------


## LucasPotter

Thank you, NyxCC!  ::D:

----------


## DarkKiky0

Remembered the whole dream- 1 point

That's all, didn't go lucid, though it was a very interesting, crazy, dream  :tongue2:

----------


## Nfri

A brief ld in the late morning

2f - 1p
2d - 2p
wbtb successful - 3p
become lucid - 5p
= 11p

August 24 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## Bharmo

2 fragments, 1 nd, 1 wbtb attempt = 3pts
6 points so far.
I let you all know I'll be travelling for 3 or 4 days, just in case I cannot post.

----------


## JoannaB

Home Search Next to School; Golf Carts and Lost Son - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

1 fragment 0.5 pts
1 failed WBTB attempt 1 pt
2 dreams 2 pts

3.5 pts for the night + 3 = 6.5 pts total

----------


## LucasPotter

Only two fragments for me.  :Sad: 

EDIT: 1.

----------


## Scionox

23rd Aug 2013 Fragments - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
24th Aug 2013 Random WILD, false awakenings, Weird story - Day 14 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

6 fragments, 3 dreams, 1 WILD&lucid, 14 points.  ::zzz:: 

@JoannaB

Might be it, it was like that before i took over the competitions though.  :Thinking: 

@Angelpotter

Congrats and i believe that be 12 + 5 for first task of three step, yeah interacting with DC counts as well as flying, don't think there's any task about dolls though... i will think about it when i be not sleepy, and even if it doesn't counts i might think about adding some dream control task for that next competition, like "Changing object".  :smiley: 

@TheSilverWolf

Ofcourse they do!  :tongue2:

----------


## bemistaken

A whole lot of nothing!

NL dream: 1 point
Fraggle: 0.5 point
Failed (again) WBTB: 1 point

2.5 points total...UGHHH!!!

Oh Well, at least recall is better.  :smiley:

----------


## dolphin

5 fragments, 2 dreams, 1 become lucid, 1 WILD, 1 flying. 16.5 points

My DEILD-I see the dream form in front of my closed eyes and I get up out of bed. I try to close my eyes to teleport but they're already closed! I desperately try to imagine myself underwater in the ocean. I get sort of close for a couple seconds but no luck. I try to cover my eyes with my hand but I see right through them. I walk around, looking for someplace dark. I go outside where it's nighttime and fly. The sky is beautiful with tons of shiny stars and a small crescent moon. I fly up very slowly as my dream control isn't that good. My dream fades away.

----------


## Higat

For the last two night : 3 full dreams, 3 frags.
Overall total : 6pts

----------


## NyxCC

Sleep - woken up, nap - woken up. 5 fragments 2.5 points for today. I want my sleeeeep!  :Eek:

----------


## Sozu

*+1 dream*

----------


## StaySharp

Yet another dream this morning, 3 points.

----------


## TheSilverWolf

Only remembered a dream fragment. I was also not lucid. That said, I did do a WBTB attempt, which failed miserably >.<

So, here's the tally: 

Dream Fragment: 0.5
Failed WBTB: 1
TOTAL: 1.5


PREVIOUS POINTS 3.5

GRAND TOTAL: 5

----------


## Nfri

1d - 1p

----------


## JoannaB

Tonight: 4 fragments - 2 points (8.5 pts total)

----------


## NyxCC

5 dreams, 3 fragments, WBTB success (3) = 9.5 points

LD: become lucid (5), interact with DC, did it with two DCs? (2), fully move through a big solid object (8), advanced summon - in direct view or extraordinary (10), eat something (4) = 29 points, cappped at 20 points

3ST all three completed (30) points

DJ Entry 25th

59.5 points for me and 29.5 for the team! And most importantly I got to sleep a bit more today (7 1/2 hrs).  :smiley:

----------


## StaySharp

5 dreams and 1 fragment this night, finally after weeks of only having one or none dreams at all!

Total: 8,5 Points

----------


## Scionox

24th Aug 2013 Various video game dreams - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
25th Aug 2013 Random fragments, DEILD, Dragon - Day 15 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

6 fragments, 2 dreams, 1 DEILD & lucid, stabilization, interact with DC, flight and partial transformation. 24 points.  ::zzz:: 

@dolphin

Um... was it WILD or DEILD?...  :Uhm: 

@NyxCC

Congrats on three step task!  ::thumbup:: 

@StaySharp

Congrats on recall!  :smiley:

----------


## covlad96

No recall from two nights ago. 

But last night I got 2 dreams and 1 lucid! Which is 7 points. In the lucid I done an RC and stabilized it 3 points. So 10 points  :smiley: 

Lucid Space Attempt, 2 Other Dreams - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## dolphin

1 fragment, 3 dreams, 1 become lucid, 1 WILD, 1 reality check. 12.5 points.

My WILD- I'm in my bed with my sheets over my head as I get past the usual HH stuff. I hear my mom's footsteps on the hardwood floor. I do a nose plug to confirm I'm dreaming. I try to teleport to the ocean but had no luck as I didn't try hard enough. I was just starting to get out of bed when I woke up.

----------


## she

yesterday - 2 dreams, wbtb try.
today - 2 dreams
total -5 points
Total for comp. - 11.5 points

----------


## dutchraptor

Someones gonna have to help me with this, I'm not sure how it works. Tell me if I did it wrong. 
A whole lot of stuff - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
Remember the whole dream - 1 point
Become lucid - 5 points
Successfully stabilize the dream - 2 points
Full Transformation - 10 points (does turning into a huge magma driven, metal werewolf count  :Cheeky:  )
Not sure about elemental manipulation, does that include shooting fire from hands? +8

Since it was one dream, I only get 20 points out of this right? Would I get more if I had multiple lucid over the night?

----------


## bemistaken

August 25, 2013,

Remember NL Dream- 1 point
3 fragments- 1.5 points

All here:  A Shootout at the Carnival Corral - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

Total points- 2.5

Didn't wake up for my WBTB and I don't know why  :Sad:

----------


## LucasPotter

Last night/this morning, I had two failed WBTB attempts, but it just counts once, right? So 1 point for that.

Then I remembered one full dream and three fragments (here), so 2.5 points.

And that's all, 3.5 points.  :smiley:

----------


## JoannaB

1 fragment during nap: Fragment: Issues with gab  :Sad:  ie my unhelpful behavior - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

Total: 9pts

----------


## Zyangur

Out of curiosity, would it be possible at all to add me somewhere in to the competition? I meant to sign up when I first saw the thread go up, but I was on my mobile then, and by the time I had got onto a computer, I completely forgot about it. If not, that's fine  :smiley:

----------


## Sydney

Woo! Team Circle!  ::D: 

Sorry I missed the first couple of days of the competition, but now I'm ready to get down to business!

Okay, so:

*8/25/13*

1 dream: 1 points

*Total: 1 point*

And that's all I've had the last couple of days.
My 3 step tasks are in my sig! They are the same as last time.  :Cheeky:

----------


## bemistaken

No problem team mate! I'm just getting my 'competition dream legs' going anyway!  Glad to have you with me!  :smiley:

----------


## TheSilverWolf

I had a WEALTH of dreams last night! I remembered TWO full dreams plus two fragments--more than I ever have at once, so yippeeeeeeeee

Dreams. Lots and Lots of Dreams. Okay 2 dreams and a couple fragments :p - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

So, point tally:

2 dreams (2 points)
2 fragments (1 point)
failed WBTB attempt (1 point) **I assume we count only 1 WBTB attempt for the night, not one per dream we attempted it with, correct?***

Grand Total: 4 points
Previous total: 5

New TOTAL: 9

----------


## Sensei

Didn't get much sleep on the vacation, no lucids.  :tongue2:  almost had one this morning fighting a witch, but didn't happen. :/

Last 3 nights
3 dreams + 3 dreams + 2 dreams + 2 dreams (naps) + 3 WBTB fails = 13 points.

----------


## she

2 dreams  - 2 points
total - 13.5

----------


## JoannaB

Fragment 0.5 points - total 9.5 pts

----------


## dutchraptor

3 dreams and 1 fragment from saturday - 3.5
yesterday's lucid -21
5 dreams + wbtb attempt - 6

Total - 30.5

----------


## Sensei

Got some sleep!
6 dreams = 6 points
WBTB success = 3 points
Semi- total = 9 points

LD = 5 points
RC = 1 point
Stabilize = 2 points
Interact with DC = 2 points
Flying  = 4 points
Teleport = 7 points (3 step)
Total for dream = 20 + 1 + 5 = 26 points

LD = 5 points 
RC = 1 points
Stabilize = 2 points
Teleport =  4 points
Partial transform = 4 points
Total for dream = 16 points

Total = 52 points + 17 points
Total total = *69 points*
*Spoiler* for _LD 1_: 





Running through a tree house a lot like the peter pan tree house (from the movie Hook). My mind is racing and I decide to slow down and see what is happening. 
I am dreaming. I hit my watch (RC, stabilize) and I look down the tree. DC behind me tells me to be careful of the edge (interact). Probably 100 feet down, with branches all the way down. I smile and fall head first. Each time a tree branch gets close to my face I slow down my ascent and move out of the way. Right before the ground I stop myself fully and pull myself upright (fly) without touching the ground. I think about my goal... Crap! What is it? I float around expecting to find it. Sword Art! I close my eyes and imagine the town of beginnings. The fountain. I hear voices around me talking. I open my eyes and see them all gathering around the fountain, like they should at the beginning of the game. I am finally there! Rub my hands together and Lisanna starts crying. I wake up.




Takes like 5 minutes to sleep. 

*Spoiler* for _LD 2_: 




I look around... Pure black, like it is right before I teleport, in dreams. Must be dreamingI hit my watch without looking because i don't really have hands in this dark place. I start imagining the last dream thing I can remember. I close my eyes and the forest pops up. "You're back" someone says and starts talking. I lose lucidity and then regain it. Time to run! I take off through the forest on all fours. Changing my body bit by bit in order to make myself faster (backwards knees, better claws, stronger arms)

----------


## Nfri

I'm in the building full of Chinese villains. I systematically kill them with my grandpa floor after floor. Penultimate floor is clear and there is a villain boss in the last floor. My grandpa says to me: After we kill the boss you can become lucid and do whatever you want to. I think cool, I'm looking forward to become lucid so lets go kill him now! How come I missed out becoming lucid at this point? :/  ::D:  I pick up a brick and try to hit him over his head. I missed twice and he runs away. I was scared, so I jumped out the window and grab the ledge on the lower floor. Awakening.

1d - 1p
wbtb try - 1p
= 2p

----------


## StaySharp

Had an unexpected lucid, not that I complain!  :tongue2: 

Become Lucid: 5 Points
DEILD: 2 Points
Dream Character Interaction: 2 Points
Full Transformation[?]: 10 Points
Total this night: 19 Points

Total Competition: 27,5 Points

Yeah I'm not sure about the transformation thingy. I wasn't in perfect control but I did turn into an morph ball, I saw myself in 3rd person and I controlled me like that. Full or partial transformation?

----------


## Sensei

> Had an unexpected lucid, not that I complain! 
> 
> Become Lucid: 5 Points
> DEILD: 2 Points
> Dream Character Interaction: 2 Points
> Full Transformation[?]: 10 Points
> Total this night: 19 Points
> 
> Total Competition: 27,5 Points
> ...



Unexpected? Than you need to change your expectation!

----------


## Scionox

25th Aug 2013 Fragments - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
26th Aug 2013 A couple of lucids - Day 16 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

5 fragments, 2 dreams, 2 lucid, 2 Interact with DC, 1 stabilize, 1 WBTB Success, 1 Flying, 1 Partial Transform, 1 Moving through solid object. 34.5 points.  ::zzz:: 

@dutchraptor

That be 21, points for recall don't count towards limit, and nice, that was indeed full transformation and element manipulation, since fire is an element, and yep, more lucids would have gave more points.  :smiley: 

@Angelpotter

Yeah, only one WBTB per day counts.

@DragonMaster21

Sorry, i am afraid it's too late now and i have already closed sign up thread.  :Sad: 
But i am doing them roughly monthly so be sure to sign up for the next one when time comes!  :smiley: 

@TheSilverWolf

Congrats on recall!  ::thumbup:: 

@StaySharp

Congrats and i think that transformation sounds like full one.  :wink2: 
Edit: Also you forgot point for recall in your count.

----------


## dolphin

@Scionox, sorry I missed your question from yesterday. The dream from 8-24 was a DEILD. Sorry about the confusion.

Today's points, 2 fragments, 3 dreams, 1 become lucid, 1 DEILD, 1 reality check, 1 flying. 17 points.

Longer DEILD! Yay!

I woke up from a dream and was able to get past my usual HH (ears ringing). I started walking around thinking I failed my DEILD because the HH ended. Then, I thought, "Shouldn't I be in bed?" I did a nose plug and could breathe!  ::D:  I tried once again to close my eyes to teleport to the ocean. Failed again. I decided I would just walk outside and fly to the ocean. I saw the ocean was only about 50 yards away. The ocean was crowded with lots of boats and DCs doing their thing. I flew out towards the ocean, looking for someplace nice and quiet. I found a spot and dove down. I was surprised to see the water was very shallow, maybe 4 or 5 feet deep. I quickly found the little dolphin I had been intending to summon. I tried to reach for it's dorsal fin for a ride but I was moving too slow and it was just out of my reach, even though it was just a couple feet away. I woke up.

----------


## LucasPotter

Just a fragment and a failed WBTB for me.  :Sad:  1.5

Total: 26

----------


## StaySharp

> Unexpected? You need to change your expectation then!



Probably, but this was such an abrupt end of my dryspell, on a really bad and short night at that. But I think I re-picked something so I expect things to stay better like they are now  :smiley: 





> @StaySharp
> 
> Congrats and i think that transformation sounds like full one. 
> Edit: Also you forgot point for recall in your count.



Thanks, and yes you are totally right, 28,5 it is then  :tongue2:

----------


## LucasPotter

> Had an unexpected lucid, not that I complain! 
> 
> Become Lucid: 5 Points
> DEILD: 2 Points
> Dream Character Interaction: 2 Points
> Full Transformation[?]: 10 Points
> Total this night: 19 Points
> 
> Total Competition: 27,5 Points
> ...



Yay, good job!  ::D:  Go Team Trapezium!  ::D:

----------


## dolphin

I just realized I had been counting my DEILDs as WILDs, thinking they got the same amount of points. I'm pretty sure my dream from yesterday was a DEILD. I should have 3 less points. Sorry again about the confusion.  :Oops:  Now I know.

----------


## NyxCC

9 hrs of sleep, but too lazy to WBTB.  :Oops:  8 frags, 1 dream, 5 points. 

In one of the frags the windows weren't closing properly no matter what I did, so decided to RC by examining hands for small details. I concluded everything is normal, even though there were differences. Third time this RC fails me, I am adding nose pinch or TK next time I RC!

----------


## Kactus

2 failed WBTB's - 2 points
1 full dream remembered- 0.5 points
tonights my night :smiley: !!

----------


## Zyangur

> 25th Aug 2013 Fragments - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
> @DragonMaster21
> 
> Sorry, i am afraid it's too late now and i have already closed sign up thread. 
> But i am doing them roughly monthly so be sure to sign up for the next one when time comes!



No problem at all  :smiley:  . You all have fun with the competition, and I'll see you in the next one!

----------


## LucasPotter

I slept all afternoon, but only managed to have one fragment and one dream... no WBTB attempt this time (which I had promised myself that I'd do everyday, whenever I got the chance, so I've let myself down). Anyway, 1.5.

Total: 27.5

----------


## LetoDK

1 dream fragment, 1 failed wbtb. The following day 1 failed wbtb without recall. Total (for this post) - 2.5 points.

24. aug. 2013 - Fragment

----------


## Sozu

+1 fragment

----------


## bemistaken

Very vivid dream remembered: 1 point
WBTB fail (_sigh_): 1.0 point
It's a creepy day in the neighborhood... - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

Total: 2.0 points

----------


## Bharmo

Finally I only spend one full day out travelling, so from that day:
2 frag + wbtb attemp = 2 points

But last night I had a lucid!!!!
1 dream = 1pt
Got lucid = 5pts
Interact DCs = 2pts
Stabilization = 2pts
After the dream (3am) tried WBTB + MILD, didn't work = 1pt.

I tried some team task but totally failed  ::lol:: 

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/drea...someone-50142/

----------


## LucasPotter

> Very vivid dream remembered: 1 point
> WBTB fail (_sigh_): 0.5 point
> It's a creepy day in the neighborhood... - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
> 
> Total: 1.5 points



Failed WBTB is actually 1 point, so you get 2 points!  ::D:

----------


## bemistaken

> Failed WBTB is actually 1 point, so you get 2 points!



Really? I think I been doing the points wrong. I will keep this in mind...I need all the points I can get.  Thanks!  :smiley:

----------


## DarkKiky0

These points are for the last three nights

Remembered 2 fragments - 1 point

Remember the whole dream - 1 point

Become lucid - 5 points

Successful WILD - 3 points

Advanced summoning- 10 points

20 points total

On my three step tasks I did an advanced summoning when I said basic summoning. Does it count sense its higher or does it have to be basic? If it counts I would get 25 points right?

----------


## she

2 dreams - 2 points
1 fragment - 0.5 points
wbtb - 3 points
The Devil - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
wild - 3
Flying - 4 points
Fully move through big solid object - 8 points + 5 ( first of three step task)
Teleport - 7 points
Interact with a Dream Character - 2 points
Basic Summoning - 4 points + 10 (second of three step task)
Eat Something - 4 points + 15 ( third of three step task)
5.5 +20 +30(for three step task) = 55.5
Total for comp. - 68.5

----------


## JoannaB

1 fragment 0.5 points - 10 points total
And I had to work hard on recall to even remember this one fragment, almost lost it.

----------


## dutchraptor

2 d 
1 f
2 failed wbtbs 

3.5

total: 34

----------


## Sensei

9 dreams (4 through the night, was about to post them, but I had 4 LDs in the last hour) = 9 points
WBTB success = 3 points
semi-total = 12 points

lucid = 5 points
interact with a DC = 2 points
RC = 1 point
stabilize = 2 points
semi-total = 10 points

lucid = 5 points
RC = 1 point
stabilize = 2 points
interact with a DC = 2 points
eat something = 4 points
semi-total = 14 points

lucid = 5 points
RC = 1 point
basic summon = 4 points
semi-total = 10 points

lucid = 5 points
RC = 1 point
stabilize = 2 points
interact with DC = 2 points
Time control = 10 points (+ 10 points for 2nd 3-step-task)
semi-total = 20 points + 10 points = 30 points

DEILD = 2 points
interact with DC = 2 points
RC = 1 points
stabilize = 2 points
Time control = 10 points
Advanced summon = 10 points (+15 points for 3rd 3-step task)
semi-total = 11 points (10 point limit + RC)?(it is first in the chain, but after an LD, so it is still chain?) + 15 points = 26 points

*TOTAL FOR NIGHT = 101 points*

Felt like crap this morning, so I was getting ready to go to work, but I had to call in sick. Went back to sleep after calling in and doing the normal WBTB things.

*Spoiler* for _LD #1_: 




I am in a hotel, trying to finish my work. My sister is making me slow down and I am getting frustrated. I don't get frustrated like this in waking life I hit my watch (RC, stabilize) and my sister keeps talking to me, I run down some stairs to get out and contemplate teleporting. The dream doesn't seem very stable, so trying to teleport could be bad. I ask my sister to show me the way out.(2 minutes)



awake, asleep.

*Spoiler* for _LD #2_: 




I am in my parents house. I try to get out, but people keep coming in. I hit my watch and it isn't there. I check my hands and they are messed up, I rub them together (RC, stabilize) and then my dad walks in through the door. He hands me a cake and tells me to eat it. I stuff it into my mouth and it tastes really good! The dream starts fading when I close my eyes, why does dream me need to close his eyes to eat?(3 minutes)



awake, asleep

*Spoiler* for _LD #3_: 




I am back in my parents house. _Why did the dream not last very long?_ I think. I check my hands to make sure and rub them together. my watch is still gone. My dad tries to hand me a cake again, but I refuse. I look at my hand and try to get the watch there through willpower. Fail. I look away and try and tap the watch nonchalantly. Fail. I hover my hand over the watch and imagine the feeling of it being there. I close my eyes and press down. I open my eyes and the watch is there. The color is a bit off, but it is there.(1 minute)



awake, asleep

*Spoiler* for _LD #4_: 




Driving down the road with my sister and brother in law. I look out the window at the clouds. I see two huge earths being obstructed by the clouds. _That seems weird_ I think and rub my eyes. I go back to driving. I look again and they are both gone. hmmm... I look at my hands, perfectly fine. I look away and look back. I am missing parts of it. I stop by a small house and think about going to Aincrad. I don't want to teleport, so I decide to change the scene to Aincrad. I look around and realize that I am basically in it, I just need to alter a few things. I put my hand on the car and look away I imagine it being a carriage through expectation, I put my hand on the house and it crumbles and is backwards built up to be a cottage. I walk around back and it is really dark. I start going back to the front, but my brother in law stops me and talks to me. I try to stabilize, but the watch doesn't work this late in an LD. (10 minutes)



I lay still and feel the bed around me. I push my thoughts to anything else.

*Spoiler* for _LD #5 DEILD_: 




Some man is talking to me and I ignore him. I lost a bit of consciousness there. I hit my watch and ask him where I am. He stares blankly at me and I see that the house is back to normal, and I am directly behind it, where I left off, but now it is light outside. I set my hand on it again and push it backward through time. The man disappears. I look across the horizon and see a satellite (in my dreams there are a lot of these that are really close to the earth). I change it to being a wooden satellite that is held up by nothing (because that makes sense in video games. I see a huge hill with nothing on it. I summon the town of beginnings and a bunch of boar around the mountain top there. I look around at the full transformation I had made. I was in a country place, now I am in Aincrad. I need to get to the town now. Looks like the first day is almost over and we should be summoned by the villain. The color in the sky is right and I keep telling myself "I am dreaming, this is real" to try and maximize reality in the dream. Everything seems to stay put when I do this. I need to keep it as a mindset. (10 minutes)




Now I go back to sleep.  :tongue2:

----------


## dolphin

3 fragments. 1.5 points.

----------


## dutchraptor

Wow brandon, that's incredible  ::D:  Can't wait to have a DEILD chain to show off a bit aswell  ::chuckle::

----------


## LetoDK

1 dream fragment, 1 failed WBTB. Points for post: 1.5.  Total: 6

27. aug. 2013 - Dream fragment

----------


## Scionox

26th Aug 2013 Fragments - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
27th Aug 2013 Various fragments, Dragon visitors - Day 17 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

No lucids today, though one almost lucid, 11 fragments and failed WBTB. 6.5 points.  ::zzz:: 

@Kactus

Only one WBTB per day counts, or you are counting WBTB from different days? and full dream recall be 1 points, not 0.5.  ::huh:: 

@DarkKiky0

Has to be basic summoning, sorry, also please post your lucid.  :Thinking: 

@dutchraptor

Only one WBTB per day counts for score, unless those were from different days.  :Thinking: 

@BrandonBoss

Whoa that was alot, congrats! Also first DEILD in chain don't has 10 point limit, only any subsequent have it.  :smiley:

----------


## Sensei

gotcha, awesome. 10 more points then (hits the 20 point limit).

*111 points* Way better number. 111 candles for us all.

----------


## LucasPotter

Only five fragments, not even a failed WBTB.  :Sad: 

2.5 points

Total: 30

----------


## covlad96

3 fragments, not been getting much sleep recently for some reason... 1.5 points  :Sad:

----------


## NyxCC

@ BB congrats on the lds! Awesome stuff and the time manipulation rocks! I like the part with the wooden satellite too! Happy 111 points!  ::goodjob:: 

Not as impressive but still not bad for tonight. 3 lds, lots of insomnia, yet fell asleep after the third one and hence only a fragment.

6 fragments, 2 dreams, WBTB success 3 = 8 points

LD1: become lucid (5), RC (1), interact with DC (2) = 8 points

LD2: DEILD (2), stabilize (2), curtain swing (0), fly (4), advanced summon (10) scene changes&old castle, interact with DC (2) = 20 points  

LD3: become lucid (5), interact with DC (2), TK (4), flying (4) = 15 points
The mosquito net phase wasn't quite right so no points for that.

51 points

DJ Entry 26th Aug

----------


## Higat

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/higa...etition-50179/

For the last three days : 4 full dreams, 5 frags, one lucid with lots of DEILDs.
I _think_ I counted right, but feel free to correct me (not so familiar with this thingy).

Total: 67.5

----------


## Nelzi

Hi!

My yield from last night: 1 dream and 2 fragments, DJ-entry: (Not) My Room = 2 points

Here is my point update from the nights before, I semi-forgot to update it here (had other things on my mind and people around), but here we go:
Wed-Thu: 3 dreams = 3 points
Thu-Fri: 3 dreams and 1 fragment = 3.5 points
Fri-Sat: nothing (alcoholism) = 0 points
Sat-Sun: 1 fragment = 1/2 point
Sun-Mon: 2 dreams = 2 points

So in total I'm at 11 points so far. Gogo team [ ]

----------


## Bharmo

Last night 2 frags, wbtb attempt = 2pts
Well, little by little...

----------


## TheSilverWolf

Nice Nelzi! Last two nights, I've had squat--I guess to make up for that influx of dreams I remembered before, dangit! I have gotta try some new methods to induce LDs though....

----------


## JoannaB

Frustrated by lack of dream recall tonight 0pts

----------


## Bharmo

3 frags, wbtb attempt = 2,5 pts
Only fragments lately, need to get my recall up.

----------


## she

2 dreams, wbtb try - 3 points
total - 71.5

----------


## dolphin

2 fragments. 1 point.

----------


## Scionox

27th Aug 2013 Fragments - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
28th Aug 2013 Random interview getting recorded in my room, Two miniLDs - Day 18 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

5 fragments, 1 dream, WBTB Success, 2 lucid, 1 RC. 17.5 points.  ::zzz::

----------


## LucasPotter

Nothing. 0.  :Sad:

----------


## Higat

Only one dream and fragment. 
Total: 79

----------


## NyxCC

3 dreams, 4 fragments. 5 points  :SleepMeditate2:

----------


## Sensei

6 dreams WBTB fail. 

7 points.

----------


## bemistaken

1 fragment-0.5
1 WBTB (fell asleep)-1.0

Fraggle - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

Total: 1.5 points

When I joined this competition, this is not the way I expected it to go  ::?:

----------


## TheSilverWolf

FINALLY! After 2 days of nothing, I got a dream plus a dream fragment, and a WBTB attempt:

Snipers and Survivor - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

So, the point tally is:

1 pt for dream

.5 pt for fragment

1 pt for failed WBTB attempt

2.5 total.

----------


## DarkKiky0

Remembered 3 whole dreams - 3 points*

Become lucid - 5 points

Interact with a Dream Character - 2 points

Gain Invulnerability - 4 points

Advanced Summoning - 10 points 

Altogether thats 24, and I noticed you didn't add the points from my last post, did you see it?

----------


## Nelzi

Tue-Wed: 3 fragments = 1.5 points
last night: WBTB = 1 point, but no recall so far  :Uhm: 
New total score: 13.5

----------


## she

2 dreams, wbtb try - 3 points
total - 74.5 points

----------


## JoannaB

Previous Total 10 pt
Tonight: 1 dream (1 pt) + 1 fragment (0.5) = 1.5 pt
Total: 11.5 pt

----------


## Scionox

28th Aug 2013 Video game mix - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
29th Aug 2013 Various fragments and MiniLD - Day 19 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

7 fragments, 1 dream, 1 WBTB success, 1 lucid. 12.5 points.  ::zzz:: 

@DarkKiky0

Huh, i am pretty sure i've added points from each post, do you mean this one http://www.dreamviews.com/general-lu...ml#post2046756 ?  ::huh:: 
Also, please, post lucid dream from that post and from your new one.

@she and @Higat

I think point count on your end is a bit off.  :Thinking:

----------


## dolphin

I got back on track and broke my DILD dry spell  ::D: 

5 fragments, 3 dreams, 2 become lucid, 1 flying. 19.5 points.

DILD1-I had a false awakening. I was extremely emotional, having a fit over something. I'm not like this IRL so I became lucid. I calmed myself down and tried to close my eyes to teleport to the ocean. Still not working. I flew around, pretending I was swimming to try and teleport which still didn't work. I went outside, lost lucidity, and woke up shortly thereafter.

DILD2-I was at a store and I went into the restroom to pee. I started peeing and became lucid. I figured I would finish my business but I couldn't stop peeing! I experimented with looking down at the ground to stabilize the dream which seemed to work out nicely. I don't remember when I stopped peeing but I remember my pants being wet. I tried to summon my crush but couldn't. I sort of lost the dream from there.

----------


## Sensei

Hmmmm... I had 2 LDs last night... Not really conscious, but the dream led me to the dream realm and then the next dream did the same. It will take me a while to write out. Will probably have to wait till tomorrow. 

4 dreams
WBTB success = 3
LD * 2 = 10 points
Interact with DC *2 = 4 points
Total = 21 points

----------


## covlad96

Just 1 full dream so 1 point...

----------


## bemistaken

Please correct if I have not gotten points right...

Remembered Dream: 1point
Became Lucid: 5 points
RC Successful: 1 point
Stabilize dream: 2 points
WBTB (Successful) 3 points
DEILD: 2 x 2 points= 4 points
Flying: 4 points
Going through wall: 8 Points

Total points: 28 points

Read all here: Today was a good day. - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

No matter what, I couldn't be more proud of myself.  :smiley:

----------


## NyxCC

It's been a tough night. Got 2+ mini-lds though. 

4 fragments, 1 dream, WBTB success = 6 points

LD1: become lucid (5), try to stabilize (0) = 5 points

DEILD (0) since I can't recall even where I ended up  ::?: 

LD2: become lucid (5), interact with DC (2) = 7 points

18 points

DJ Entry 29th Aug

----------


## Bharmo

1 dream, WBTB attempt = 2pts

----------


## StaySharp

Only one more fragment, been barely getting sleep the past days. 29 Points so far.

----------


## LucasPotter

Two fragments, one dream and one failed WBTB (almost successful, though, so yay!), so... 3 points.

Total: 33

 :smiley:

----------


## Sensei

This is why I incubate dreams. - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

^ dream from yesterday. I got to write it, woot! If anyone asks about the "consciousness" part, then I will tell you that I full well knew that I was dreaming and that I was in control of everything, I just was confused about how I got there and who I was with. Tis lucid.  :tongue2:

----------


## TheSilverWolf

Ugh. Only 1 fragment. Why my dream recall is dropping so much, I have no idea  :Sad:   :Sad: 

So, drop me 1.5 points for the fragment and failed WBTB attempt.

But songs should *change* darnit! - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## JoannaB

Not sure whether this is 0 or 0.5: I think that maybe I had a dream about DVor dreaming.  :Sad:

----------


## Scionox

29th Aug 2013 Fragments - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
30th Aug 2013 Fragments and false awakenings - Day 20 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

9 fragments, WBTB success and lucid. 12.5 points.  ::zzz:: 

@dolphin

Congrats on breaking dry spell.  :smiley: 

@bemistaken

Congrats on finally getting lucid!  ::D: 

@splodeymissile

Sorry, but i have to disqualify you, you haven't updated score for week, if not more.  :Sad: 

@she

I hope you don't mind change in team.  :Thinking:

----------


## dolphin

4 fragments, 3 dreams, 1 lucid, 1 reality check, 1 flying. 15 points.

DILD-I was in my bed when I had a false awakening. I was listening to Mozart's opera, "The Magic Flute" in my head. It was so clear it was as if I was hearing it on a cd. I did a nose plug and realize I'm dreaming. I tried to teleport to the ocean again by flying low to the ground and closing my eyes but failed again. I ended up transitioning out of the entrance of a majestic building to a quaint seaside town. I decided to fly higher to check out the area. I woke up before I could find a place to land.

I had a different method of teleporting in mind but forgot it. Hopefully I'll get it next time I'm lucid.

----------


## NyxCC

3 fragments, 2 dreams, WBTB try = 4.5 points  :SleepMeditate2:

----------


## Kactus

Dream from last night remembered but still no lucidity after attempt at WBTB. Some hypno flashes though.

----------


## LucasPotter

I had two lucid dreams last night/this morning!!!  ::D:  DJ here.

Okay, so... three dreams and two fragments. 4 points.

Two lucid dreams. 10 points.

A failed WBTB. 1 point.

Interact with a DC. I did it in both dreams, does it count as once or twice? I think it counts twice, but correct me if I'm wrong.  :smiley:  4 points.

Flying. 4 points.

23 points.

Total: 56.

This was a good night!  ::D:

----------


## Sensei

Hey angelpotter. You had a failed WBTB after an LD? I have noticed the same thing in my exp. If you are having an LD through the night, then I don't do a WBTB, I just sleep more. I feel like the WBTB screws it up if you are already aware enough.

----------


## LucasPotter

> Hey angelpotter. You had a failed WBTB after an LD? I have noticed the same thing in my exp. If you are having an LD through the night, then I don't do a WBTB, I just sleep more. I feel like the WBTB screws it up if you are already aware enough.



Hey, BrandonBoss! I actually had one lucid dream, one non-lucid and two fragments... I tried WBTB between the first and the second fragment, which didn't work... then, I had my third dream, which was also lucid. I hardly ever have lucid dreams, though, so I'm trying WBTB every night.  :tongue2:  I'll keep that in mind, though, thanks!

----------


## Higat

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/higat/teleporter-50279/

Last 3 days : 3 dreams, 2 frags, one lucid = + 24

Total: 99

----------


## bemistaken

Fragment: 0.5 (Just of me fixing lettuce wraps in the kitchen with my kids) 
WBTB Failed: 1.0

Total 1.5 points

----------


## NyxCC

Mmm lettuce wraps! That's a nice dream.  :drool:

----------


## Bharmo

Felt like I would get lucid last night, was all excited, but what I got was a bad cold halfway through the night .  ::morecrying:: 
Well... I remember two big fragments of the same dream and tried WBTB but didn't work, so 2 pts.

----------


## Sozu

Haven't updated my dreams the previous days, doing it now.

*+4 dreams 
+2 fragments
+1 WBTB attempt* _(no LD succeed)_

Summary:
+6 points

----------


## Nfri

2d - 2p
become lucid - 5p
rc - 1p
stabilize - 2p
deild - 2p
become lucid - 5p
interact with DC - 2p
= 19p

Don't have time for writting dreams, because I'm on the road and I've just my phone.

----------


## Sensei

the wheels on the bus... - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

Didn't update yesterday. I had 3 dreams, so 3 point
Semi-total = 3 points

3 dreams = 3 points
WBTB = 3 points
Semi-total = 6 points

LD = 5 points
RC = 1 point
Stabilize = 2 points
Interact with DC  = 2 points
Mass TK (more than ten objects at once) = 10 points
Eat something = 4 points
Semi- total = 20 points

DEILD = 2 points
Interact with DC = 2 points
RC = 1 point
Stabilize = 2 point
Mass TK (more than 10 objects at once) = 10 points
Super speed = 4 points
Semi-total = 20 points

Total = 46 points today + 3 points yesterday
Total total *49 points*

----------


## JoannaB

2 fragments + 1 failed WBTB: 2 points

12+2=14pts total

----------


## DarkKiky0

These happened over the last two nights.

Remembered 3 whole dreams- 3 points

Went lucid- 5 points

Failed WBTB attempt- 1 point

Basic summoning- 4 points pluse 5 points for it being step 1 in my three step tasks. It counts now because its basic right  :smiley: 

Thats 18 points total

----------


## Scionox

30th Aug 2013 Fragments, Garden search - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
31st Aug 2013 Two short lucids - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

5 fragments, WBTB success, 2 lucid, 2 RC, 1 moving through solid object. 25.5 points.  ::zzz:: 

@Angelpotter

Congrats!  ::goodjob:: 

@Higat

I think that be 18 points total.  :Thinking: 

@Nfri

Ah, be sure to write it later though  :Exclaim: 

@BrandonBoss

DJ link appears to be broken  :Question: 

@DarkKiky0

Yeah, also please type up lucids that you haven't typed up yet, it's required for competition.  :Thinking: 

@realdealmagic

Disqualified.  :Sad: 

@Kactus

I hope you don't mind team change.  ::huh::

----------


## Bharmo

Still cold, but interrupted sleep got me 2 dreams and WBTB attempt: 3 points.

----------


## Sensei

Thanks scionox, fixed.  ::D:

----------


## LucasPotter

... 0.  ::|:

----------


## bemistaken

2 dreams remembered: 2 points
Got Milk? - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

1 failed WBTB: 1 points

Total points: 3.0 points  :smiley:

----------


## Higat

> @Higat
> 
> I think that be 18 points total.



Oops ... sorry about that  ::lol::

----------


## dolphin

2 fragments, 2 dreams. 3 points.

Had the longest day at work ever. Come home very late and very tired.  ::zzz::

----------


## LucasPotter

Scionox, I'm leaving to Argentina tomorrow in the morning. I'm taking my iPad, so I might be able to post here if I find a place with wifi (I haven't checked if the hotels I'm staying at offer it), but just in case I'm terribly unlucky, I just wanted to let you know that I'm only coming back on Sunday (Sep 8th). I'll write down my dreams while I'm gone and I'll update my DJ, workbook and here whenever I can.  :smiley:  So please, don't kick me out.  :tongue2:

----------


## Kactus

A small success last night with a lucid dreamlet from WILD technique. Involved getting stuck in an underground railway tunnel passage for a while. Luckily I met a kindly (DC) man In a suit who told me he had 90 LD'ers stuck in there, that month alone and that he would get it fixed. 

Dream remembered from last night 1pt
Become lucid 5 pts
Successful Wild 3 pts
Dream stabilized 2 pts
Interaction with DC 2 pts
Falling and flying activity 4pts
Total: 17pts

----------


## Sozu

+2 dreams

----------


## JoannaB

Two options: Either I had a dream, which I rather thought was interesting when I woke up at night, but I was not aware enough to bother writing it down, and now it is gone. Or I had a dream that I forgot to write down a dream - I suppose that is possible, though i suspect the former.





> Scionox, I'm leaving to Argentina tomorrow in the morning. I'm taking my iPad, so I might be able to post here if I find a place with wifi (I haven't checked if the hotels I'm staying at offer it), but just in case I'm terribly unlucky, I just wanted to let you know that I'm only coming back on Sunday (Sep 8th). I'll write down my dreams while I'm gone and I'll update my DJ, workbook and here whenever I can.  So please, don't kick me out.



So I guess this will delay the final results of this competition a bit because usually the winner would be known before Sep 8th, but this time we won't know? I think it is worth waiting though, but it is of course Scionox's decision.

----------


## DarkKiky0

Remember the whole dream- 1 point

Failed WBTB attempt- 1 point

2 points  :tongue2: 

sorry I haven't been posting my lucids, I didn't know I had to, must have missed that in the rules  :Sad:  I will post them from now on, I remember the last couple so I will post them too

Edit: I posted my lucid dreams and I just now saw you're post about WILDing. I have done a WILD like it suggests you do it, which is go into the dream from being awake, but I find it easier to already be asleep then bring myself up into the WILD state. It works like a mental roller coaster. I go to sleep, realize I'm dreaming, start to wake myself up then stabilized myself when I reach that state. They both feel the same and entitle the same things, I just found an easier way of getting there.

----------


## Sensei

Dream = 3 points
WBTB fail = 1 points
Lucid = 5 points
RC = 1 point
Stabilize = 2 points
Mass TK = 10 points (sun)
Advanced summon = 10 points (forest)
Element manipupation = 7 points
Total = 24 points

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/bran...co-bell-50323/

----------


## dolphin

2 fragments, 2 dreams, 2 lucid, 2 reality check, 2 flying. 23 points

DILD 1-In my bed I heard a weird noise, like something was winding up. I did a nose plug and I'm dreaming. I wake up from bed and find my eyes I won't open so I can't see anything. I think to myself "Screw it. I don't care." I pick up some speed and jump to fly. A dream just started to form as I was flying over the houses in my neighborhood when I woke up.

DILD 2-I catch another false awakening, this one via a seemingly random nose plug. I get up from bed and can see this time! I went outside and jumped up to fly, looking for a pool. Unfortunately the pool a chose was a kiddie pool. I jumped in, trying to expect my surrondings to change to that of a hotel on Waikiki beach. Didn't happen. I got out and jumped up to fly again, looking for a bigger pool. I found one, the pool at my grandma's house, and tried again. Didn't work. I woke up shortly thereafter.

If I go through a mirror to teleport, do I have to end up my desired location to get the points?

----------


## Scionox

31st Aug 2013 Fragments - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
1st Sep 2013 Three lucids, Flying around some doom map - Day 22 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

5 fragments, 1 dream, WBTB Success, 3 lucids, 2 DC interact, 2 partial transform, 1 flight. 37.5 points.  ::zzz:: 

@Angelpotter

Alright, good luck, try your best to update score though!  :smiley: 

@Kactus

Congrats! Can you please post full lucid part?  ::D: 

@JoannaB

Not sure about waiting, i will think about it.  :Thinking: 

@DarkKiky0

We all make errors and not notice things sometimes. Maybe i should write it with bigger font next competition...  :Thinking: 

@  ::ninja::  dolphin

Any location is fine as long as you are the one to actually start and control teleportation.

----------


## DarkKiky0

Hey, while typing up my lucid dreams I noticed that in the dream titled "8/29/13 lucid dream- summoning the evil monster" there was a part where I gave myself the ability to burn whatever I touch, does that count as elemental manipulation?? That would be another 8 points  ::D:  I hope it does

Sorry If I ask too many questions and keep missing things, this is my first dream competition. I read into dream stabilizing to see what it entitles, and all the steps it says to take to stabilize your lucid dreams happens to me in the next second after I realize I'm dreaming. The only time I have ever false woken up while lucid dreaming is when I am putting all my concentration on doing something, like phasing or flying, and I concentrate so hard I loose the dream, If I force myself to wake up, or get woken up by outside influence. Sense stabilization is instantaneous for me should it count?? If it's counted that would be a combined total of 6 more points, 2 each for the last 3 lucid dreams. Let me know, I don't want to give myself points for something I shouldn't be pointed for.

----------


## NyxCC

I've been super tired for the past two days as my sleep schedule was very messed up (guest-related). Apart from that I think it has been a great competition so far, with so many good dreamers we are pushing up our ld limits like crazy.  ::banana:: 

Here's the update:

*31st Aug*

4 fragments, 2 dreams = 4 points

Early ld: become lucid (5), interact with DC (2) = 7 points

LD: become lucid (5), advanced flying (10), stabilize (2), interact with DC (2), summon/advanced summon - elephant statue (4/10) =  23/29 ....cap 20 points

Total: 31 points

DJ Entry 31st Aug

*1st Sept*

6 fragments, 1 dream = 4 points

During one fragment did a RC by throwing myself on the ground? and expecting something to happen. Nothing did and I felt embarrassed.  ::lol:: 

Total for the two days: 35 points

----------


## covlad96

All weekend I have wrote none of my dreams down so 0 points. But I'll get back into the swing of things again tonight!  ::D:

----------


## Sensei

Covlad, you don't remember any of them? I don't DJ at all, I just put down all the dreams I remember from beginning to end at time of typing.

----------


## StaySharp

14,5 points from 12 dreams, 2 WBTB attempts and a fragment.

Total: 43,5 Points

----------


## Bharmo

One frag and WBTB: 1,5 pts
My cold is getting worse and so is my dreaming  :Sad:

----------


## DarkKiky0

Remembered whole dream- 1 point

Didn't go lucid, but the dream was insanely crazy, you have to read it  :smiley:  it's called "9/1/13 dream nap- what the heck..." It's just...just crazy  :armflap:

----------


## JoannaB

> One frag and WBTB: 1,5 pts
> My cold is getting worse and so is my dreaming



Oh, no! I hope your cold passes soon!

----------


## covlad96

Brandonboss, I usually write a few notes when I wake then I write it later in the day. I didn't have my DJ with me at the weekend and I was up and out. I know I had a dream last night but I definitely can't recall it now, its just the case of getting a couple notes to respring my memory when I type it up later.

----------


## LucasPotter

Unfortunately, I don't have much time now, so I wrote very little of my dream on my DJ.  :Sad: 

But that's all I got, one dream, so 1 point... I have wifi here, though, so I'll be able to update daily!

 :smiley:

----------


## Nfri

1f - 0,5p
3d - 3p
wbtb - 3p
become lucid - 5p
= 11,5p

----------


## JoannaB

1 failed wbtb attempt and 1 fragment about gymnastics

+1.5 pts

Dry spell  :Sad:

----------


## LucasPotter

LUCID DREAM!!!  ::D: 

I was worried I wouldn't remember any of my dreams cause I got kinda drunk last night, but it was a good night!

DJ: 02/09/2013 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

Two dreams 2
Two fragments 1
Lucid 5
Interact with a DC 2

10

Total 66

YAY!

----------


## JoannaB

> LUCID DREAM!!! 
> 
> I was worried I wouldn't remember any of my dreams cause I got kinda drunk last night, but it was a good night!
> 
> DJ: 02/09/2013 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
> 
> Two dreams 2
> Two fragments 1
> Lucid 5
> ...



So what does it feel like to be drunk and lucid?

----------


## Sydney

Ahhh I promise I'll be active I've just been so busy busy busy with schoolwork all last week!  :Sad: 
I've also been staying up late so I could finish my homework as well.. it's a vicious cycle :/

Okay, so to update everything that's happened..

*8/28/13*

2 Dreams: 2 points

Total: 2 points

*9/1/13*

1 fragment: .5 points

Total: .5 points

2 + .5 = 2.5 points

*Total So Far: 1 (My previous entry) + 2.5 = 3.5 points*

----------


## LucasPotter

> So what does it feel like to be drunk and lucid?



Sadly, I don't think I was drunk by the time I had my lucid... my first dream, though, felt really weird, colorful and vivid, I'm pretty sure I'd have been drunk if I were awake.  ::lol::

----------


## Kactus

One full dream recall 1pt
Failed WBTB ( although some great HH ) on my way through WILD. 1pt
2pts total
Although not a lot happened LD wise, it was certainly close to the mark. I will consider it a good night and a step in the right direction.

----------


## she

yesterday - 1 dream, 2 fragments - 2 points
today - 3 dreams, wbtb try - 4 points
total - 80.5 points

----------


## dolphin

2 dreams, 2 fragments, 1 lucid, 1 DEILD, 1 teleport, 1st of 3 step tasks, 1 interact with DC. 27 points.

Lucid #244-The Restaurant - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

I finally teleported! It only took me about 10 lucids. ::roll::  Hopefully, I can fully transform soon. I've still never fully transformed before. I put it as one of my 3 step tasks for motivation.

----------


## Scionox

1st Sep 2013 Fragments - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
2nd Sep 2013 More flying, Dragon - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

5 fragments, 1 dream, 1 WBTB Success, 1 lucid, 1 Interact DC, 1 Going through solid object, 1 flight, 1 partial transform. 26.5 points.  ::zzz:: 

@DarkKiky0

Yeah, that would count, but you were already at 20 point limit for that dream. As for stabilization, do you do it consciously? If so, it can count.  :smiley: 

@Angelpotter

Awesome! And congrats on lucid!  ::goodjob2:: 

@Nfri

Please post lucid, and previous one too, when you'll have time.  :Thinking: 

@dolphin

Well done! And sounds like you have miscounted and it be 24 points.  ::huh::

----------


## dolphin

Thanks Scionox! For me, miscounting has been known to happen! I was thinking teleporting was 10 points instead of 7.

----------


## LucasPotter

Yay Team Trapezium!  ::D:

----------


## covlad96

One dream and one fragment... 1.5 points for me!  :smiley:

----------


## Sensei

4 dreams and WBTB fail = 5 points. 

Hmmm... Those were fun dreams. I am going to post them anyways.

*Spoiler* for _big annoying party_: 



I am at a huge party with lots of friends. There is poker, basketball, Frisbee, video games. Rock climbing, etc. I don't have "drinking parties", so that may seem a little weird for you. I am losing at everything in the party. I sit down to play poker because I rock at poker. I grab five chips to buy in and then I look down and see that I have like 20 chips. I grab 5 off the top and push the rest back. This happens like five times and I get frustrated. 





*Spoiler* for _immortal_: 



everyone and their mom keeps showing me a music video about this immortal man in the waterfall and the man is wearing stuff that looks like Sauron's armour. It sounds a bit like Rise Against's "the good left undone" if you know the song. I have my sisters and dad and like 4 friends show it to me, while I am climbing up huge rock stairs. And when I get to the top there are like six people recording across the way, I look across and see the immortal man in the waterfall. Then, the music starts loudly from the direction of him. After looking closer I notice that he isn't in a waterfall, but on a huge rock that the waves keep hitting from all sides and splashing down on him. 




*Spoiler* for _everyone else but me would die for this dream._: 




I am in a grocery store that mostly has candy type foods. They are going out of business and it costs 5 dollars to go in and get as much as you want. I eat candy and eat candy. I run into "nutriums" from Parks and recreation, and I am amazed that they are a real thing. :/ I put it in my cart and keep going around.

----------


## bemistaken

*September 1, 2013*

Fragment: 0.5 points

What? - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

WBTB fail: 1 point

total: 1.5 points

*September 2, 2013*

2 dreams remembered: 2 points
2 fragments: 1 point

Vacation and Clothes - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

WBTB failed: 1 point

total points: 4 points

*Total for both days: 5.5 points*

----------


## Sozu

*+1 dream*

----------


## dutchraptor

Okay, I've been gone for five days. I've got a lot of stuff to catch up on!!

*Spoiler* for _Wednesday 28th_: 




Finally I had a lucid again. I was getting sick of seeing those damn <10 figures.


*Spoiler* for _LucidDream_: 




I remember walking through a japanese room and seeing my dreamguide shino. I instantly recognized it was a dream, and did a reality check and stabilized the dream. Usually I'm in the same scene when I'm meditating so I knew which door to walk out of. I ended up in a japanese garden with a waterfall at the end. I walked up to the waterfall and knew in the back of my mind that I could use it to teleport. I walk through it and on the other side I see a huge mountain range full of quarries and other large constucts. I jumped from peak to peak until I got bored. I tried lifting the water out of a valley using TK but failed. After some time jumping around and talking to DC's UI tried again, remembering to think of the water as light as a feather. The whole lake rose up in a massive glob and all I did was ook at it moving slowly. I lost lucidity later when I was jumping around again.




d = 4
wbtb =  3
lucid= 20
total = 27





*Spoiler* for _Thrusday 29th_: 




First Deild chain in a while

*Spoiler* for _Lucid through WILD_: 




I Wilded into a place called "the crossroads", a fictional place where lucid dreamers meet (I'm sure some of you know the site). I say cee and gee standing behind the counter and used the pond in the middle of the plaza to teleport to a beach place from a book I am reading. Through the portal I was in the beach on a huge moon. In the sky was an emerald planet with a belt of silver moons just the way I visualized it earlier. I saw a man at the doorstep of the house I had visualized earlier for myself when I fist thought of the place. We had a short meaningless conversation eventually ending up in him telling me to check some rocks on the other part of beach. I took a huge leap and jumped a huge distance. but once I landed I just reatined my momentum and kept jumping doing impossible flips and maneuvers. The jumps got really high and eventually I realized that I could jump from  planet to planet, I went straight for the planet in the center and I felt myself become entirely weightless when I hit the lagrange point between the two bodies. I came crashing down into the planet but it turned black and I woke up




*Spoiler* for _Chain one_: 



I Deilded back into the dream but I was back at the doorstep on the planet with "robert". For a while I had wanted to try the iron wolf thing again after my last lucid, so I went onto the beach and this time I did a much more epic maneuver to say the least  ::D: . I tried pulsing my body until I felt psyched up enough to explode the flesh off my body and reveal a large metal construct underneath. Interestingly the pain felt good and the iron wold image remained even when I wasn't focused on it. I shot the white fire again from my hands and crystals formed around me. When they formed a large expanse I could see a world forming behind it. I did the soul exploding trick again but with more punch this time and I actually ended up in this other "myst" like world. Don't remember what happened after that. 




d = 3
lucids = 40
total = 43





*Spoiler* for _Friday 30th_ : 




d=1.5





*Spoiler* for _Saturday 31th_: 




d = 3
failed wbtb = 1





*Spoiler* for _Sunday 1 st_: 




Here's the bad boy. Five Deild chains  ::D:   ::D:   ::D: 


*Spoiler* for _All five Deilds in one_: 




Was walking in the field beside my parents house, turned lucid, rc'd and stabilized. It was one of those weird lucid where your mind is so clear that you know that it will be good, it was so clear that I wasn't even sure what to do. Walked around a bit, talked to my family, went on like that for while.
Eventually started running around the house try to avoid breaking anything, I ran straight towards a wall and passed through it into the bathroom. I noticed a black little dot on my forehead in the mirror and tried to peel it off, but it started bleeding and I woke up.
I Deilded back into the dream and was in my apartment. I thought for a second that I had woken up but quickly spotted that my computer was on (which I never do). I flew out the window and landed on the road where there where a bunch of assholes who live near enough. I turned invincible and let them punching me before shooting them with ice and finishing with the limit break of shiva from ff8 (pretty damn awesome) 
...lost lucidity early.
Deild back to the same place this time. Fly to the bar near enough to my house, lose lucidity  ::?: 
Deild again, this time I actually stabilize the dream. Spent a minute screwing around thinking of an idea of what to do. Teleport using the green pentagram method to the "crossroads". From there I again teleport to my japanese house to see shino. I try to summon shino by thinking her behind the door but it keeps going wrong and a man with a long beard distracts me. I follow him and he tells me that there is alot to see in this part of the japanese countryside. There is a waterfall with a women behind it bathing. For a second I considered spicing the dream up, but I changed my mind since I thought I was going to lose it anyways. I fall into a void and wake up.
I did some sort of half Deild/Wild, or it just seems to have taken multiple minutes. Find myself in the apartment again but with shino there this time. She asked me about the world with all the moons around it. I described that it was made by an ancient alien race spying on earth, a race so advanced that it truly lived only to learn and experience. 
I took the key out of my back pocket that opens the front door to my house on the moon and showed how I had made a little contraption at the front that let me see everything that was going on. We went to eat croissants at a local pastry shop and from there on I fell into the void at some time.
Never even left the void, I realized straight away and returned to the pastry shop. I was actually kinda tired and bored so I just let the conversation run out and fall into a non-lucid 




D = 1.5
5 Deild total = 18+19+11+16+13+7 = 84




75.5 + 84 = 159.5  ::D: 

total = 159.5 + 34 = 193.5

----------


## NyxCC

Got a bad internet connection and 4 lds. Will update properly whenever possible. When does the competition end? 

Dream on!  :Rock out:

----------


## Sensei

Ah! Dutchy! You went to the crossroads? I have wanted to go there before, never made the effort though, is that the first time?

----------


## Bharmo

> Oh, no! I hope your cold passes soon!



Thanks JoannaB, it looks like today I'm getting better. Well, little by little.

Back to the competition: Got 1 fragment about doing computer work, 1 dream about lovecraftian monsters (not a nightmare, felt more like watching a movie), and wbtb attempt.
2,5 pts

----------


## TheSilverWolf

I've been really dry with my recall the last few days; HOPEFULLY tonight will be better  :Sad:

----------


## JoannaB

1 dream + 1 fragment=1.5points

15.5+1.5=17 total

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/joan...spiracy-50403/

----------


## LucasPotter

Just one dream... 1.

Total 68

----------


## Bharmo

Just one dream last night= 1pt.
Tomorrow I'm supposed to take a trip to an isolated area for six days, I'm still trying to decide what to do because of my cold, but I probably will.
So I let everyone know, specially Scionox and my teammates, if I stop posting tomorrow there's no need to wait for my updates, because that means I won't have an internet connection for a few days. I'd then check how the competition ended when I'm back... Hope I still get 4th position at the lower league even if I miss one or two days!!

----------


## dolphin

2 fragments. 1 point. My job was busy again so I was very tired last night. Now I have to get up early this morning to go back to work.  ::zzz::

----------


## Scionox

2nd Sep 2013 Fragments - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
3rd Sep 2013 Video games, Lab, Midgets, Yogscast - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

No lucids today for some reason. 4 fragments, 2 dreams, failed WBTB. 5 points.  ::zzz:: 

@dutchraptor

Welcome back! And i think it will be 140 points for those, not 159.5, and either way nice!  :wink2: 

@NyxCC

Nice, and competition ends on 6th, be sure to post dreams before that!  :smiley: 

@dreambh

Ahh, well, good luck with that and i hope you'll get better  :Exclaim:

----------


## DarkKiky0

Remembered two whole dreams- 2 points

went lucid- 5 points

successfully stabilize the dream- 2 points (also, would it be alright to add the combined 6 points for the last three lucid dreams for stabilizing? It was a conscious action, I can feel myself doing it, but it just happens really fast)

Interact with a dream character- 2 points

I'm also sketchy on another thing I did. I turned two giant, fighting, machines into a normal sized dog. Would that be considered a transformation or a summoning. I think its advanced, whichever it is, and either way its 10 points, but I'm not sure which it would be. 

Altogether, thats 21 points for last night, 6 points for the last 3 previous lucid stabilizations, so thats 27 points  :smiley:  

The lucid dream I had is called "9/3/13- bunch of stuff" because I honestly didn't know what to call it lol. Also, holy crap that sucks that I already reached the 20 point limit on the giant monster dream, I was really proud of myself for that elemental manipulation. Why is there a limit anyway??

----------


## bemistaken

Remembered two dreams: 2 points
3 fragments: 1.5 points

Got Nuts? - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

WBTB (fail): 1 point
*
Total points: 4.5 points*

I am aware...I am aware...I am aware... ::meditate::

----------


## dutchraptor

> Ah! Dutchy! You went to the crossroads? I have wanted to go there before, never made the effort though, is that the first time?



Nope, been there plenty of times. Never actually seen anyone else there except for my dreamguide. Maybe one day I'll try meet some other dreamers there. 





> @dutchraptor
> 
> Welcome back! And i think it will be 140 points for those, not 159.5, and either way nice!



Thanks  :smiley:  I thought I must have made a mistake to get such a high figure, I'm sure you've got it right  ::D:

----------


## Sensei

hmmm... three dreams today and a WBTB fail. I have decided to restart doing my DJ. I know that it doesn't help my recall as well as other things, but it is fun and helps it quite a bit more than other things. Gonna do it for a month and measure my progress.  :tongue2:  Last year it did help me out, and I am better now than I have been (check my LD count from last month). So if it does help me as much as it did last time it will be worth it.
total = 4 points.

----------


## Nfri

4f - 2p
1d - 1p
wbtb successful - 3p
become lucid - 5p
flying - 4p
basic summoning -4p
interact with DC - 2p
meet my teammate - 5p
fight each other - 10p
= 36p

September 4 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

August 31, September 2 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## JoannaB

Only a fragment about refusing a cup of coffee because I had drunk two already that day. I woke up in need to coffee. +0.5

----------


## Sozu

*+1 dream
+1 fragment*

----------


## Sensei

2 dreams = 2 points
WBTB success = 3 points
Lucid = 5 points
Interact with DC = 2 points
Fly = 4 points
Lucid = 5 points
Interact with DC = 2 points
Basic summon = 4 points (clothes)
Teleport = 7 points
Flying = 4 points
Total = 36 points

Will post DJ later.

----------


## LucasPotter

Lucid dream!  ::D: 

...in which I failed to remember the tasks I HAD to do and did an old TOTM task.  ::lol:: 

04/09/2013 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

Dream 1
Lucid 5
Interact with a DC 2
Fragment 0.5

8.5

Total 76.5

----------


## she

yesterday - 1 dream
today - 1 dream

----------


## dolphin

3 fragments, 5 dreams, 2 lucid, 1 reality check, 1 fly. 21.5 points

Lucid 1-I woke up in a false awakening. I became lucid when a ghost started touching me on the finger. I tried to move but couldn't. The ghost was whispering gibberish such as, "Shnitten-shni-shnitty". The tv that's broken IRL was on in the dream, showing baseball highlights. I watched a bit of that and pretty much waited until the nightmare was over. Luckily in this case my lucids are naturally pretty short.

Lucid 2-I heard some music playing in the house downstairs. The last lyrics I remember was "If we could learn to reason, we could learn to click. If we could learn to reason, we could learn to live." I did a nose pinch and became lucid. I flew low to the ground, trying fruitlessly to transform into a dolphin. I decided to go outside and fly higher. After a couple seconds though, I thought it would be a good idea, just for fun, to let myself fall flat on my back, which I did. A teenage boy came and hit me over the head with a baseball bat, killing me and waking me up.

----------


## bemistaken

What a WILD morning!

Dream Fragment: 0.5
RC successful: 1 point
Stabilize successful: 2 points
WBTB Successful: 3 points
WILD successful: 3 points
Lucid: 5 points

What a WILD morning! - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

DEILD x 2: 4 points
Flying: 4 points
Push through solid object (bathroom door):  8 points 

Total points: 30.5   (please correct if I am wrong  :smiley: )

----------


## Scionox

3rd Sep 2013 Video game fragments - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
4th Sep 2013 Fragments and two MiniLDs - Day 25 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

8 fragments, 3 dreams, 1 WBTB Success, 2 lucid. 20 points.  ::zzz:: 

@DarkKiky0

There's no points for turning one object into another, sorry, but i am considering adding it to the next competition!  :smiley: 
Added stabilization points, only 4 though since limit. As for the limit it was here before i took over competition, and i believe it is here for a reason so we would not have ridiculous amount of points per dream from tasks from people who are really good at that or something like that.  :Thinking: 

@Angelpotter @bemistaken

Congrats!  ::goodjob2::

----------


## Sensei

First time flying in a long time. - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

DJ entry. Gonna take a nap today and hopefully get some more. I broke 300 finally in this competition.  :tongue2:  I go for 400 now.

----------


## NyxCC

@ Scionox thanks for the info! 

@ BB Indeed, I saw your ld count and Aug has been a fantastic month. Congrats on your best month ever and looking forward seeing many months like this! 

@ Angelpotter, bemistaken congrats! Awesome stuff!  ::goodjob:: 

Ok, so connection is _somewhat_ better so this will be a long post.

*2nd Sept*

5 fragments, 4 dreams, WBTB success = 9.5 points

non-ld: being a goat and looking for Angel Falls (what was that?)

LD: become lucid (5), TK (4) = 9 points

DEILD: (2), stabilize (2),  interact with DC (2), TK (4) = 10 points

LD: become lucid (5), interact with DC (2) = 7 points

LD: become lucid (5), stabilize (2), order food and create a mess in fast food restaurant (0),  interact with DC (2) = 9 points

Total: 44.5 points

DJ Entry 2nd Sept

*3rd Sept*

5 frags, 2 dreams, WBTB success = 7.5 points

WILD (3), become lucid (5), phase through bed (8), stabilize (2), walk on walls (0) = 18 points

Total 25.5 points

DJ Entry 3rd Sept

*4th of Sept*

3 fragments, 2 dreams, WBTB try = 4.5 points

Total: 74.5

----------


## Nfri

5f - 2,5p
1d - 1p
wbtb successful - 3p
fully move through a solid object - 8p
eat something - 4p
first task complete - 5p
= 23,5p

September 5 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## JoannaB

A fragment about discrepancies in waking life. + 0.5

----------


## LucasPotter

1 dream
1 fragment
1 failed WBTB (wake back to seat, actually  ::lol:: )

2.5

Total 79

----------


## Scionox

4th Sep 2013 School, Video games and Boss fights - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
5th Sep 2013 Two short dreams with continuous story - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

3 fragments, 3 dreams, 1 failed WBTB. 5.5 points.  ::zzz:: 

@Nfri

You forgot 5 points for becoming lucid.  :tongue2: 

@Everyone

Also tomorrow is the last day of the competition.

----------


## DarkKiky0

I had the most amazing night for lucidity  ::D:  

first off though, 2 dream fragments (they happened the night before)- 1 point

now to last night/this morning

remembered 3 whole dreams- 3 points

went lucid 3 times- 15 points

interacted with a dream character three times- 6 points

successfully stabilized the dreams- 6 points

basic summoning 3 times- 12 points

altogether that is 43 points for the last two nights. Each of the three lucid dreams were 14 points each  :tongue2:  The dream is titled "9/5/13 lucid dream- sexual vendetta" :3  

I guess the limit makes sense in that way  :tongue2:  and definitely add that to the next competition, I have done that a LOT over the years. When it comes to that you can transform a character into something else or make a character disappear. I do that when something terrifying appears in my dreams and it causes me to go lucid just to make it go away.

----------


## she

2 dreams

----------


## dolphin

2 fragments, 5 dreams. 6 points.

----------


## bemistaken

1 dream remembered: 1 point
Waiting on Donuts - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

1 failed WBTB: 1 point

Total points: 2 points  :wink2:

----------


## LucasPotter

I had a pretty long nap dream, do they count?  :smiley:  If so, it's on my DJ!

----------


## Sensei

2 dreams and WBTB fail. 3 points. Really close to lucid. kept going into a video game and using LD powers to fight a huge mecha. I knew I had had the powers before in dreams and think that I thought for a second that I was in a dream, but I didn't change anything that I was doing. Will post in my DJ if you want to read me fighting giant mech.

----------


## JoannaB

> I had a pretty long nap dream, do they count?  If so, it's on my DJ!



Naps definitely count!

----------


## NyxCC

4 dreams, 2 fragments = 5 points  :SleepMeditate2:

----------


## LucasPotter

> Naps definitely count!



YAY one point, then!  ::D: 

I can't believe it ends tomorrow already... it's so much fun! Thanks for telling me to join, Joanna!  :smiley:

----------


## JoannaB

1 nonlucid dream +1pt

Scientists captured by Ninjas - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## Nfri

2f - 1p
1d - 1p
wbtb successful - 3p
become lucid - 5p
rc - 1p
stabilization - 2p
interact with a DC - 2p
flying - 4p
basic summoning - 4p
eat something - 4p
TOTM - ?

September 6 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

Does the upcoming night counts?

----------


## Sensei

0 dreams  ::shock:: 

Sleeping 5 hours a night 3 days in a row. :/

----------


## Scionox

5th Sep 2013 Fragment - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
6th Sep 2013 More fragments - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

2nd day without lucids in a row wha.
4 fragments, 1 dream, 1 WBTB fail. 4 points.  ::zzz:: 

@DarkKiky0

Nice!  :smiley: 

@Angelpotter

Naps definitely count, also competition is roughly monthly, so join next time for more fun!  ::D: 

@BrandonBoss

That happens sometimes, my schedule was pretty broken as well recently.  ::huh:: 

@Everyone

*Also two weeks, and one day, passed, so competition now is officially over! 
You can still post dreams you had before this post and from Thursday to Friday night to get points, but any other dreams from now on do not count towards score.
Also those who haven't posted DJ entries for lucid dreams before please post DJ entries or update your previous posts with them.*  :Thinking: 

*I will verify the scores tomorrow and winners will be selected!*  ::D:

----------


## covlad96

Thursday - Friday night dream. Become lucid 5pts, also fully move through big solid objects 8pts. So 13pts. Finally a lucid after what feels ages. Thanks for the competition has been fun, although I've had trouble with lucids this time!  ::D: 

A Nice Short Lucid - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## dolphin

4 fragments, 2 dreams, 1 become lucid, 1 DC interaction. 11 points.

Lucid-I woke up from a dream and noticed I wasn't in my own bed. I found I was on the couch of a living room in a mansion and became lucid. I got up and looked around. I saw a young girl and decided to cuddle with her. She says, "If my mom sees me she'll kill me!". I woke up.

----------


## bemistaken

3 dreams: 3 points
2 frags: 1 point
Too Much T.V. - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

1 failed WBTB: 1 point

Total points: 5 points

I'm not sure if this one counts or not (if it is past the due date), please correct if it does not.

This was my first time in any type of competition like this and I thoroughly enjoyed every minute of it.  Good luck to each and everyone who participated!  :smiley:

----------


## NyxCC

@ BB hope you get some more sleep soon. Six days to go for the summer challenge!  :armflap: 

Was tired but managed to do a mini-wild at the last hour of sleep.

3 frags, 2 dreams, wbtb success (3) = 6.5

WILD: (3), become lucid (5),  stabilize (2), fly (4) = 14 

Total: 20.5 points

DJ Entry 06 Sept


Great lding guys and Scionox thanks for organizing!  ::goodjob::

----------


## LucasPotter

Awww, last night of the competition and I don't even have a fragment!  :Sad:  I slept very little and kept waking up, but still, I'm really disappointed!

Anyway, this was really fun!!! Thanks for doing this, Scionox!!!  ::D:

----------


## JoannaB

I also would like to thank you for doing it again Scionox. Alas, no LDs for me during this competition, but perhaps tonight now that it is over - part of me loves to mess with me like that, so that's likely. Looking forward to the next one!

----------


## Scionox

*Final Scores

Individual Scores
(Note: In parentheses is how many points out of whole are gained from three step tasks, for the ease of checking/counting)

Upper League

BrandonBoss - 329(30)
NyxCC - 321.5(30)
Scionox - 261
dolphin - 198.5(5)
dutchraptor - 174
Nfri - 154
DarkKiky0 - 144(5)
Higat - 93(15)
she - 90(30)
splodeymissile - DQ

Lower League

bemistaken - 91
Angelpotter - 80(5)
StaySharp - 43.5
dreambh - 35.5
covlad96 - 34
Kactus - 23
JoannaB - 19
Nelzi - 13.5
LonelyCloud - 13
TheSilverWolf - 13
LetoDK - 6
Sydney - 3.5
realdealmagic - DQ

Team Scores
(Note: In parentheses is how many points out of whole are gained from team tasks, for the ease of checking/counting)

Upper League

Team Cube - 570
Team Prism - 400
Team Torus - 388
Team Sphere - 271.5

Lower League

Team Trapezium - 118.5
Team Circle - 94.5
Team Triangle  - 67.5
Team Rhombus - 63
Team Square - 26.5
*

 :smiley:  *And the winners are...*  :smiley: 

*BrandonBoss wins in Upper League and the Team Cube wins as well!*  :Clap: 

*bemistaken wins in Lower League, but the Team Trapezium manages to win in team Lower League!*  :Clap: 

 ::D:  *Thanks to everyone who participated and congrats on all lucid dreams!*  ::D:

----------


## JoannaB

Yay, congratulations to everyone, not just the winners, but to the winners of course too.

----------


## Sensei

Woah! That was crazy close Nyxcc. I was realizing that I hadn't scored big the last two days and you were having lucids. :3 Good job everyone. There are way more lucids happening by everyone than my first competition signing up. DV is becoming more lucid  :Shades wink:

----------


## StaySharp

Well it really was the right decision to join the lower league, also during the past days I had no more points to register. Thanks for the competition, looking forward to the next one  ::D:

----------


## bemistaken

Great job and thanks to everyone!  :smiley:

----------


## Sozu

Congrats!!

----------


## NyxCC

I know BB, that was very close! I think having lots of goals (like USC for me) plus competing with so many good lders helped boost ld levels for all of us.

Awesome competition, congrats BB and bemistaken! Also congrats to all for the lds and recall.  ::breakitdown:: 

Now that the race is over, don't forget to *keep those lds coming*! Sweet dreams!  :smiley:

----------


## Sensei

> I know BB, that was very close! I think having lots of goals (like USC for me) plus competing with so many good lders helped boost ld levels for all of us.
> 
> Awesome competition, congrats BB and bemistaken! Also congrats to all for the lds and recall. 
> 
> Now that the race is over, don't forget to *keep those lds coming*! Sweet dreams!



Yeah, any other competition and you would have had me! I beat my record.  :tongue2:  I'll beat it again next time though, ya'll had better sign up next time to keep this thing awesome.  :Cowbell:

----------


## Kactus

Good job everyone, congratulations and thanks for setting up the competition!

----------


## she

congratulations for winners :smiley:  and thanks for setting up the competition! BB  :smiley: )) My congratulations :smiley: )))!!!!! Bit your own record its the best prise :smiley:

----------


## Sydney

Darn.. I can't believe I got so busy while competition was on. :/
There's always next time...

----------


## Bharmo

Thanks to everyone for this really fun and interesting experience, specially Scionox for hosting and JoannaB for letting me know!
And congrats to the winners!!!
 ::breakitdown::  ::breakitdown::  ::breakitdown:: 
By the way, I had another lucid just before the competition ended, but I was away from the competition, so I just post it here to share with you my first proper TK  ::D: 
http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/drea...me-shop-50723/

----------


## Scionox

Sign up thread for competition #15 is live!  ::D: 
http://www.dreamviews.com/general-lu...read-15-a.html

----------

